# 6th street dam



## cmw1973 (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone know what the lure of choice is at the dam heading out sunday morningfrom the east side


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're having to ask... Spinners would be a good choice. Spoons as well.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

For most at 6th st it's orange yarn, biggest legal trebble and a 2 oz sinker. When you feel a bump, jerk.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Some dude and his girl walked out when we were in the boat a couple weeks ago. He was throwing some sort of crank. Popped 3 kings in like an hour.


----------



## cmw1973 (Oct 11, 2014)

Its been almost 10 years since I fished there we used to use spoons then wasnt sure if it has changed since


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty sure even the flossers arent running biggest legal treb and 2 oz.of lead, very little of that blatent of snagging goes on. Spinners, and shallow stickbaits can work well. Better off wading from west side to fish lures probably.


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

can fish get over the sixth street damn?


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

Yes, they make it all the way past Lansing 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

abialik said:


> can fish get over the sixth street dam?


A few do if the water is high 

Most of them take the fish ladder next to it, though


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

abialik said:


> can fish get over the sixth street damn?


I work just a few minutes away from the 6th Street dam, and during September & October I spend many lunch breaks checking out the action at the dam. More than once this year alone I've watched fish literally swim up through the water pouring over the dam and clear the top.


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

Is steelhead fishing any good up by lansing or should I stay below the dam?


----------



## Scherer (Aug 30, 2012)

Fish do get to lansing but not very many. Try moores or old lansing dam


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm new to the area what are those and where if you could help! Thank you!


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

Scherer said:


> Fish do get to lansing but not very many. Try moores or old lansing dam


I'm new to the area what are those and where if you could help! Thank you!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Scherer said:


> Fish do get to lansing but not very many. Try moores or old lansing dam


Are u referring to kangs, hos or steel


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Are u referring to kangs, hos or steel


I just want to know if they get up that far and are there any runs recently


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Are u referring to kangs, hos or steel


and is it the moores park in charlotte or in lansing?


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

abialik said:


> I'm new to the area what are those and where if you could help! Thank you!


 Make google maps your new best friend. Also including your location in your profile info may lead to connections with local fellow anglers.


----------



## abialik (Oct 22, 2013)

Julez81 said:


> Make google maps your new best friend. Also including your location in your profile info may lead to connections with local fellow anglers.


can you answer the question is it the damn in eaton rapids or not?


----------



## JB85 (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a TON of info on this site on the Grand, from the mouth to far upstream. Although I know the area well, I googled Moores Dam, Michigan for you and the second result was a bunch of threads from this site. Do some research and then ask questions. You sound demanding, if you change your tone, people will be much more likely to help out. It's a great community here. 

6th street gets the best concentration of fish and the fish thin out for the most part the further you get upstream. There are fishable populations of both steelhead and salmon far upstream from 6th street depending on the time of the year. Fall steelhead are few and far between once you get to Lansing. The upstream limit for anadromous fish on the Grand is Moores Dam in Lansing. That will get you started.


----------

